# Need quick intructions for breeding Mollies



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

I bought 2 Female, and 1 Male Molly and net breeder. Do I leave all three in the breeder al the time or what.? I need a quick instruction on how to Breed them.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

One other thing. I was reading and a lot fo people were saying le them be free in the tank until the female is ready to drop. Then put her in the breeder net. Is that right? If so how long after she drops do i take her out and how long to keep the fry in the net.? Also the 10 gallon i have the mollies in also has 3 goldfish and a smal pleco. and 1 guppy. Should they have their own tank or will they be ok raised in the net until larger>?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive never bred mollies - but what cichlids I have bred, I wait until the female is due to release the fry and then I usually strip her of them and drop them into the breeder tank or net..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't put them in the breeder net, it will stress them and could cause the males to kill the females. Just let them go in the tank and they will do their thing on their own. Make sure you have plenty of hiding places like fake or real plants (floating plants or breeding grass is good) for the fry to hide in and you won't ever need the net. If you do decide to use the net, put the female in when she gets very big belly and you can see a dark area near her anal fin. This is called the gravid spot and the dark you see is the eyes of the babies. When you are sure she has dropped all of the fry, take her out and return her to the tank. Leave the fry in until they are at least 1/4" or big enough that the other fish can't eat them.

10 gallons is way too small for the mollies, let alone all of the others. The goldfish should be in their own tank as they need cooler water then the others. 5 fancy tail goldfish will need a 55 gallon tank, common goldfish (or comets as they are called), will outgrow any size tank you have and should only be kept in ponds. The guppy and the pleco can be with the mollies but they need a bigger tank...at least 20 gallons to start with and depending on how big the pleco gets and how many fry the mollies have (they can throw from 5 - 45 at a time), you may need to go even larger then that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly fry are quite large. If the adults are well fed, they won't usually even bother trying to eat them. If you do pit the female in the breeder net, then remove her as soon as she seems to be finished dropping the fry. mollies and breeder nets don't mix well, though. 
A about two weeks the fry will be strong and fast enough to return to the main tank. You wouldn't normally do this with most fish, but like I said, baby mollies are quite large.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok great thanks...But I am curious. Why do do such small goldfish need more then a 10 gallon? They are no longer then an inch in length and to me have plenty of room. Wht if i get a 10 gallon for the mollies only is that ok? I am breeding the mollies as feeders for my clown knife. So there wont be that many kept in the tank anyway. only to breed and grow big enough to feed her.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

goldfish are like pacu, they won't stay small long


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

One inch now will become 3" in a few months and 10"+ in a couple of years of less. Things that start out small don't always stay that way.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

same thing with your ghost knife if you didn't know that already. they'll be fine for now, but need larger quarters soon or they need to be taken back to the store.


----------

